# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  600M GUN

## bigbear

Whats factory round capable of shooting out to around the 600m mark using factory rounds of the shelf for a hunting rifle.

----------


## Micky Duck

work it backwards
how much energy do you require at that distance????
so you now know what weight projectile you will need if say starting out at 3000fps  or 2700fps
that will narrow it down somewhat...
then what calibre and cartridge will deliver that
then what factory load can YOU ACTUALLY PURCHASE that meets that criteria
or just say.270 or .30/06 or 7mm mag  or .308 or .280rem or just start a shite slinging match cause I can piss further than he can LOL

----------


## bigbear

A mate has asked me but i have never needed to shoot that far myself.
Couple of people have told him to  go to a 7mm rem mag set up  for a all round hunting gun

----------


## Micky Duck

UNLESS he is going to carry a rangefinder and drop chart.....really shouldnt be pushing it past say 350 any way....

----------


## bigbear

He will be using a range finder, drop chart  and is cable of long range shooting (wants to get a new set up with factory loads)

----------


## Marty Henry

Id throw 300 win mag into that list but at that type of distance even with the aid of drop charts and a rangefinder you better be bloody good at reading wind and have a truck load of practice behind you.
I believe shooting well with a 22 rf to 200 meters would be good practice.

----------


## Micky Duck

hearing good things about the hornady factory .270 loadings...think its a 145grn eldx type of thing...or maybe a SST they are fair honking along whatever they are. and seen to be accurate enough and preform at terminal end of things...but then the poohseventy is old and boring....heck if an old bush hobbit like me can drop deer with single round at 300-350 yards with a boring old hornady cup n core 140grn loaded not too hotly...someone with a good load/scope/drop chart could do it a hell of alot further out with out fuss or bother.

----------


## nor-west

Bloody heaps, particularly with the new design projectiles even down to the 6mm. For me a 25 calibre and a 120 grain projectiles at 3000 fps starting point.

----------


## Tim Dicko

yeah ...... the fact that hes even asking the question makes you question his ability. 600m on factory ammo is a long way. unless its working with correct b.cs ect.

----------


## longrange308

Shit come on where’s the 270 gang????

----------


## northdude

finally saw the light and got something decent  :Grin:

----------


## southernman

I throw the 6.5x55 and creedmore, on that list,  as well as both WSM, depending on game size, 280AI if supported my your local store, was pretty common a few years back.
 South Island Thar and reds, or North island Sika, fallow,  reds, I pick different cal, 
 Lightweight hunting rifle, I forget the 300 mags, due to slappy, heavy recoil, with the heavy high BC bullets, ie 200 gr. ( I've got a 7.7lb 300 win, and a 8.13 oz, 300 H&H,) the 300 win is much more difficult,  to be consistent with. And the 300 Hurt and Holler, gets kinda heavy after a day. 
 Think I would go, with the 6.5 creedmore or 7-08, 308,  if my primary hunting was Sika, fallow, the odd red, 
 For down south, I like a bit more energy and bullet weight, I would pick the .270 win, .270 WSM or 7 mm mag, 280AI, depending on what my local sports store, supported, with most suitable ammo choices. 
  Sum good cals, that are not well supported, with ammo in NZ. Ie .264 win, 6.5x284, 7x57,.280, 7X64,  3006,

----------


## Tahr

If you think you might shoot to 600 yards you need something that will kill well at that range (and have the ballistics to reliably arrive where you aim), not something that kills well halfway to 600.

That rules out a lot of calibers already mentioned. I wouldn't even consider anything in the 308 case capacity range. It would simply be cruel.

----------


## A330driver

Quote..I wouldn't even consider anything in the 308 case capacity range. It would simply be cruel.

Tahr ...question...my mate uses 190gr,1;10 twist,22 in barrel...Ive seen him take caribou out ,clean kill at 6-700 yds...and that’s a .308........your thoughts??

----------


## Tahr

> Quote..I wouldn't even consider anything in the 308 case capacity range. It would simply be cruel.
> 
> Tahr ...question...my mate uses 190gr,1;10 twist,22 in barrel...Ive seen him take caribou out ,clean kill at 6-700 yds...and that’s a .308........your thoughts??


My thoughts - it’s on the margin and maybe ok for an experienced shot but not for an average one using factory ammo I would advise a lot more horse power.

----------


## Woody

30-06 is a great all round cartridge with 180 @ 2700fps or 165 @ 2900fps. Or.300 wsm - 7*61S&H - 7rem mag types ifcyou want to play around.

----------


## ebf

What is he trying to kill ?

Bull thar at 600 is very different from fallow at 600...

You want enough energy at the far end. So something like a 30-06 with heavy projectiles or one of the common magnums (7mm or 300) seems sensible.

----------


## DLW

7mm rem mag with hornady sst or eldx. I agree that if you need to ask the question you maybe aren't ready for that far. One thing tho, once you choose 7mm rem mag or 300 win or what ever stick to it and just learn to shoot it read wind I  found it hard swapping rifles, cals every 100-200 rounds.

----------


## Gkp

I hunt open tops mostly and with a 7mm rem mag and in 15 years I have only needed to take 1 or 2 shots out to 550 yards the rest have been under 450 yards which most medium calibers are a capable of. Large calibers make a mess of small deer so need to be accurate enough to take meat saving shots, i.e. the neck.
My suggestion is get good with whAt you got and stalk in a bit closer.

----------


## tetawa

> I hunt open tops mostly and with a 7mm rem mag and in 15 years I have only needed to take 1 or 2 shots out to 550 yards the rest have been under 450 yards which most medium calibers are a capable of. Large calibers make a mess of small deer so need to be accurate enough to take meat saving shots, i.e. the neck.
> My suggestion is get good with whAt you got and stalk in a bit closer.


That's not the type of answer required.

----------


## kotuku

> I hunt open tops mostly and with a 7mm rem mag and in 15 years I have only needed to take 1 or 2 shots out to 550 yards the rest have been under 450 yards which most medium calibers are a capable of. Large calibers make a mess of small deer so need to be accurate enough to take meat saving shots, i.e. the neck.
> My suggestion is get good with whAt you got and stalk in a bit closer.


And i'll second it .not decrying the trend for long range shooting ,but aint it cheaper and heaps more fun to spend some time developing your stalking skills??

----------


## dannyb

> Shit come on wheres the 270 gang????


Not getting dragged into this, that's where  :Cool:

----------


## bigbear

> What is he trying to kill ?
> 
> Bull thar at 600 is very different from fallow at 600...
> 
> You want enough energy at the far end. So something like a 30-06 with heavy projectiles or one of the common magnums (7mm or 300) seems sensible.


Reds and thar. 
And that's what  he is after one of the more common calibre's. Once he has worked out what brand of pills it likes and can buy of the shelf local.

----------


## chainsaw

I’d suggest 7mmRM or 30-06, both capable of taking NZ game out to 600.... but require accurate shot placement. To my mind the bigger question is factory ammo. Having the right calibre is only half way there - you need to have ammo with the right type of high bc pill that will shoot accurately, preferably 0.5 moa or better in your rifle. And don’t believe the speed written on the box. So you want to check which calibre/s offers the best range of long range high bc factory ammo. For any long range shooting you really need to go to hand loads so you can get the performance needed from your rifle. I hand load for pretty much all my rifles, and have occasionally tried some of the new wiz-bang flash harry factory ammo and been very disappointed

----------


## Mathias

Anyone of the 7mm or 300 magnums and learn to shoot consistently accurate to that distance.

----------


## Slug

> And i'll second it .not decrying the trend for long range shooting ,but aint it cheaper and heaps more fun to spend some time developing your stalking skills??


One has to walk the distance to recover the animal anyways, might as well close the distance and stalk in closer in the first place.

----------


## northdude

that's the theory I use kind of makes sense

----------


## Boaraxa

I would have thought if your talking specifics , a calibre for shooting animals at 600m a 30-06 would really be a starting point , I mean why would you perhaps undergun your self if your specifically wanting to shoot at that range it makes no sense , I have a 308 its my go to , on paper can shoot sub MOA out to 500y but I can tell you if I think there's a reasonable chance of shooting something at that range I grab the 7mm rm , and there lies the answer to the question ,why would I grab my 308 knowing im likely going to shoot animals beyond that 500y mark & its simple the 7mm rm is far superior than a 308 at that range , so any of the lesser calibres mentioned in this thread is pointless , something else to consider is the actual rifle it self they vary greatly some in the same cal kick more than others id go for perhaps a slightly heaver model with a better than average trigger ideally around that 2-3lb pull mark , don't be fooled by the salesman telling you how sweet that trigger is as most factory rifles are not set that low .

----------


## ANTSMAN

like others have said on here, in other psots- once you go 7mm rm, you gain weight-suppresor size- cost and boot- if you stay with 3006 based cartridges you minimise those things.

----------


## Gkp

> That's not the type of answer required.


Ok... I would choose a Tikka in 7mm rem mag with Hornady precision hunter ammo

----------


## TLB

Simple answer, non magnum if 600 was your max then 270 3006 280ai will do the job. 
Or any of the wsm or magnum cartridges. One thing to consider factory ammo wise is wsm ammo is really expensive and harder to come by compared to the 7mm rem mag and 300 win mag ammo.

----------


## Nick-D

7mag, 270wsm, Both manageable recoil with good technique, both capable at that range. More energy, less drift than the same size projectile being pushed slower by the non magnums.

----------


## 6.5mm-mag

.280AI is pretty damn expensive, close to $100.00 for a box of 20. Makes me glad that I reload.

----------


## Gibo

22

----------


## Martin358

Waaay to far for me

----------


## A330driver

Quote...It is accepted that if you do your job and put the bullet where it counts, you can count on the .308 to do its job and incapacitate the target. The US Army preaches an 800 meter maximum effective range for the .308, the USMC preaches a 1000 yard (915 meter) max effective range.

----------


## Tahr

> Quote...It is accepted that if you do your job and put the bullet where it counts, you can count on the .308 to do its job and incapacitate the target. The US Army preaches an 800 meter maximum effective range for the .308, the USMC preaches a 1000 yard (915 meter) max effective range.


Interesting. From my perspective I expect that how the US Army interprets "incapacitate" is quite different to the "ethical clean kill" that I expect on deer and Tahr That's why I wouldn't use one for the OP's intended purpose. Nor would I encourage anyone to.

----------


## 199p

You wont go wrong with a remmag

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## A330driver

Good point ...the only reason I posted that is My son has a mate who has done 3 tours as a sniper with the USMC,Ive talked to him at length about the .308,which a lot of them use as their preferred rifle......some interesting conversations about its ”killabilty”......human and animal......animal is what I’m interested in,and yes I understand the military does not use off the shelf ammo.

When  talking to him about big game shots.....anything under 500-600,you’ll take it out ,600-800 has to be accurately placed......1000,....luck!!!........190 gr is what Ill be using.......on a side note,he says he’s taken-out “targets”800-1000 without hesitation

I agree with many posters here,re stalking skills etc,The 308 long range that I’ve purchased is mostly for long range target shooting,500-800,something Ive done little off,and bought a reload kit for that round as the young fella(sniper) has agreeded to tutor me in the finer points of long distance shooting...looking fwd to it

----------


## Tahr

> Good point ...the only reason I posted that is My son has a mate who has done 3 tours as a sniper with the USMC,Ive talked to him at length about the .308,which a lot of them use as their preferred rifle......some interesting conversations about its ”killabilty”......human and animal......animal is what I’m interested in,and yes I understand the military does not use off the shelf ammo.
> 
> When  talking to him about big game shots.....anything under 500-600,you’ll take it out ,600-800 has to be accurately placed......1000,....luck!!!........190 gr is what Ill be using.......on a side note,he says he’s taken-out “targets”800-1000 without hesitation
> 
> I agree with many posters here,re stalking skills etc,The 308 long range that I’ve purchased is mostly for long range target shooting,500-800,something Ive done little off,and bought a reload kit for that round as the young fella(sniper) has agreeded to tutor me in the finer points of long distance shooting...looking fwd to it


Are you in the States at the moment? I'm in SanFran currently. At the airport this evening.

----------


## A330driver

Buggar!!!...was in San Fran yesterday.....just leaving Chicago for Los Angeles

----------


## PJC

600 yards with a 308 at an animal is to long for me. At that distance you really need to be practicing a lot to be consitently hitting where you want to. Long range competition shooting in a blustery wind is a real eye opener

----------


## 300winmag

One solution is for all you guys to turn up to the Toby shoot and have a crack at the 600 yard gong, make sure you bring lots of over the counter ammo and of course some 
Basically cash up front and have a go, winner takes all.

----------


## Tahr

> One solution is for all you guys to turn up to the Toby shoot and have a crack at the 600 yard gong, make sure you bring lots of over the counter ammo and of course some ��
> Basically cash up front and have a go, winner takes all.


Done that. Took a couple to get onto the plate. You don't have that luxury shooting at a deer.

----------


## Proudkiwi

> my mate uses 190gr,1;10 twist,22 in barrel...Ive seen him take caribou out ,clean kill at 6-700 yds...and thats a .308........your thoughts??


Are you sure about those numbers?

And is this mate and the sniper one and the same?

----------


## A330driver

Yes......

No....

----------


## Proudkiwi

I’m staggered they stabilize. Almost unbelievable.

2400FPSish I presume.

And using a pretty decent BC of mid .5’s it’s still almost a meter of drift at 600 in a normal wind.

Fuck that for a joke! Irresponsible!

Just about EVERY option is better than that one.

----------


## Micky Duck

no more so than using subsonics at anything past 50 yards really.....

----------


## striker

200's will stabilize in a 1/11 at 2450fps.
Id do it in a low wind situation, but indeed there is always better options, faster, higher bc and both

A few reports of guys running tight bartleins are getting 190/200 up over the 2550fps mark in shortish barrels, heavy dosing of rl15 and lapua palma brass I think

----------


## Bagheera

What sort of a thread is this ?

----------


## 257weatherby

> What sort of a thread is this ?


A variable pitch and squeal one.

----------


## Flyblown

> What sort of a thread is this ?


Its the Random Claim and Argument Thread. Set up specifically so grumpy old men can sling insults and make wild claims and recriminatory accusations. A form of light entertainment. Like this:




> no more so than using subsonics at anything past 50 yards really.....


I've been shooting lots of pukekos with Rob's subsonic 151gr 308 lead pills well past 100m! Plague proportions. Deadly effective. Ha.

----------


## 257weatherby

Far too many variables to consider, the fact the question is asked at all, raises questions..........

Personally, in open country, my first thought process is all about how can I get closer and reduce the variables and improve the odds. The odds not being, can I hit it from here at my 600m mark, but can I kill the animal cleanly, quickly and humanely. I refuse to deal in maybe, luck and hope.

----------


## McNotty

For easily available ammo, good killing power pretty hard to go past 7mm rem mag or 300 win mag. If he's only shooting the odd deer or tahr then surely he can live with the recoil (shoot a brake or live with the suppressor weight, no free lunches), plus having a little extra grunt will help if shot placement is a little off, if he's willing to hunt that way. Not my cup of tea. 
I'd want the factory stuff shooting at least 1/2 MOA. 600 metres is a fairly tough shot if there's anymore than a light breeze.

Check out some of the long range hunting guys on youtube, you'll see the wind drift they're dealing with. Practice will never make perfect when dealing with wind  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Proudkiwi

> 200's will stabilize in a 1/11 at 2450fps.
> Id do it in a low wind situation, but indeed there is always better options, faster, higher bc and both
> 
> A few reports of guys running tight bartleins are getting 190/200 up over the 2550fps mark in shortish barrels, heavy dosing of rl15 and lapua palma brass I think


There you go, I learnt something today. Cleary .30cal is a more naturally 'stable' projectile size. I have zero experience with the 30' out of an 08 size case.

Its still a retarded idea to try and push that size projectile from the o8 case though right? Why would you go to all that trouble when almost everything in the gun world is a better option?

----------


## Flyblown

There's nothing quite like a long range "hunting" thread to get the blood boiling. 

And 600m isn't even long range! 

Technically, 600m is medium range, according to... er... someone. NRA? http://longrangehunting.com? Nathan Foster?

Gotta love YouTube, it's created a whole new generation of long range hunters, almost overnight! Gotta love high BC long-for-calibre bullets too. You can do anything with those...

New Zealand is almost uniquely setup for longer range shooting of animals, due to the contour. Perfect valleys to shoot across. King Country, Western Ruapehu and Taranaki at the top of the list. Tumbling goats! And in some circumstances, that can be a significant plus for the farmers who otherwise might really struggle to clear goats off their back blocks, those with a boundary to the native. 

But lighthearted banter aside... its a serious business.

Anyone that cannot recite their drops off by heart shouldn't even think about it.

But I will lay a polite challenge to the auto-naysayers, and say that fast kill rates are maybe a lot higher that you might think, in practiced hands, especially on smaller animals like goats, yearling deer, medium pigs. Yes of course you get the odd fail and anyone that says they don't is a liar, but that's no different to lost deer at close range in the woods. It happens. 

Personally, I'm very comfortable in the 400-600m, with my setup. It's limited, and I know what those limits are. Occasionally, in perfect circumstances in terrain I know like the back of my hand, I'll go a little longer. Goats and small deer. To a large extent, its a prerequisite of the permission, there's an expectation that my efforts will return a suitable number of dead pests. It's important that I can deliver to that expectation. 

If I want a decent sized meat animal that I can recover, I move to flatter contour and get a shit load closer! Simple really. 

Sometimes, as hunters, the pest control type shooting muddies the waters. And a lot of that makes it onto YouTube and I think that's a problem. The standard content warning "This is a hunting video, viewer discretion advised" actually should say "This is a pest control video". The outcome is no different to the videos of terriers catching rats. Dead animals left to rot. Totally different business. 

Yes of course there is an obligation to kill humanely, but in practical terms the rules of engagement are different to the purist meat hunter, who is shooting for the table. You can throw spotlighting pest deer into the mix, or WARO on private land. Necessary work. Enjoyable, if that's your thing. There's no obligation or expectation that every animal will be recovered, the last one I was involved in the recovery rate was around 70%, all for pet food. 

So shooting animals at 600m, or whatever range you consider "long" and for many that's anything over 200m, is a more complex issue than it is often regarded on these kinds of threads. 

If I can't get to it, and I want to recover it, I don't shoot it, no matter what the range. If I don't need to recover it, then I might shoot it, if my assessment of the variables is positive. Nothing more to it.

----------


## A330driver

Quote..”Its still a retarded idea to try and push that size projectile from the o8 case though right? Why would you go to all that trouble when almost everything in the gun world is a better option?”


I rest my case....some people actually learn some things... me too

----------


## A330driver

Quote”...Its still a retarded idea “

Who’s retarded

----------


## Micky Duck

.358 winchester anyone????

----------


## A330driver

Lol

----------


## striker

> Its still a retarded idea to try and push that size projectile from the o8 case though right? Why would you go to all that trouble when almost everything in the gun world is a better option?


horse's for course's I suppose, I use 200's because they work well for me and the rifle likes them, slow but accurate and predictable
as they say run what ya brung, so until every thing gets govt banned or I re-barrel
 that said I wouldnt mind trying the palma brass and trying for the next accuracy node up around 2600fps

----------


## Proudkiwi

Yeah, I get that. If that's what you've got then compromise is the name of the game. And if it delivers what you need then all good.

I was coming at this from the context of 'what's an ideal new 600m gun'?

In that situation an 08 case pushing 200's doesn't make any sense.

In yours it does.

----------


## Trout

308 Hornady 165gr SSTs  good for 600mtrs.With no wind around can be reliable on kill shots and has the energy.But id use a 300wsm or 300wm if you are going to shoot a lot around 600mtrs plus

----------


## Wirehunt

What a fucking hoot this thread is!

If you can whack a rabbit out to 230ish metres you can whack a deer at 600.
If you can't do the first don't do the second.

----------


## outlander

> What a fucking hoot this thread is!
> 
> If you can whack a rabbit out to 230ish metres you can whack a deer at 600.
> If you can't do the first don't do the second.


I've always found that a drop of 3-1 oil down the barrel for long distance shots from my Winchester 1902 in 22 standard velocity. Hair line cracks began to appear at the muzzle. I was told that this is a common failure when over stressing the firearm from taking long distance shots. No more cracks in 40 odd years.

----------


## Wirehunt

I'm impressed you own a .22.  I don't.

----------


## dannyb

> I've always found that a drop of 3-1 oil down the barrel for long distance shots from my Winchester 1902 in 22 standard velocity. Hair line cracks began to appear at the muzzle. I was told that this is a common failure when over stressing the firearm from taking long distance shots. No more cracks in 40 odd years.


I'm sorry but I fail to see how the distance your shooting at has any effect on the barrel causing cracks etc, it wouldn't make any difference if you were shooting at 20 yards or 200 yards the projectile still travel down the barrel the same. 
If your getting hairline cracks surely that is ftom misuse or poor quality materials....just saying  :Wut:

----------


## Wirehunt

He's taking the piss dannyb

----------


## dannyb

> He's taking the piss dannyb


Oh thank goodness  :Grin:  I had to read it like 3 times thinking surely I'm reading this wrong  :Thumbsup:

----------


## outlander

> Oh thank goodness  I had to read it like 3 times thinking surely I'm reading this wrong


You'll know for next time... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## outlander

> I'm impressed you own a .22.  I don't.


It's a beast alright. Always go for the single shot buggers...less bullet resistance. :Zomg:

----------


## Remmodel7

For long shots at the point of pulling the trigger I thrust the while gun forward. Calculated out at 25fps additional speed. Flatter trajectory.

----------


## Sideshow

> 22


 @Gibo @Dundee likes this as well and would have hit the like button but hes still walking the 600yards to pick up his last rabbit :Wink:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I built a 600m gun, the two deer it has taken so far were at 87yds and 10yds...

----------


## Sideshow

Back to what round. No one has mentioned (unless I missed it :Wtfsmilie: ) one very important variable...if your thinking of going the mag root......you might just have to hand it :Sad:  obviously for less dollars than you paid for it.
Mind you I’d just be handing in the barrel ah so what ever your rig make sure your action can be re-chambered in something else non magnum just in case :Wink:

----------


## Sideshow

> I built a 600m gun, the two deer it has taken so far were at 87yds and 10yds...



You need to move your sofa back further from the window :ORLY:

----------


## gonetropo

> Shit come on wheres the 270 gang????


too busy adjusting their man buns and using beard oil to comment  :Psmiley:

----------


## outlander

> For long shots at the point of pulling the trigger I thrust the while gun forward. Calculated out at 25fps additional speed. Flatter trajectory.


It's for that exact reason I never oil the stock of my rifles with 3-1 oil anymore. Can't hold the buggers after the thrust. Picking them up at my feet after every shot sucks. Otherwise a 25 fps gain is being conservative.

----------


## rewa

> Oh thank goodness  I had to read it like 3 times thinking surely I'm reading this wrong


And here I was, thinking he must be a 'crack-shot'

----------


## rewa

PS; Use a 6.5....any variety. Once the deer see it, they usually die on the spot, they know there's no point in running..and think what you'll save on ammo.. (6.5, what every .270 wants to be..)

----------


## gonetropo

> PS; Use a 6.5....any variety. Once the deer see it, they usually die on the spot, they know there's no point in running..and think what you'll save on ammo.. (6.5, what every .270 wants to be..)


just bought the wife a 6.5 grendell, only went into the shops to get her some gloves
nek minnit "its my birthday soon........"

----------


## RUMPY

Is it too late to make popcorn?

----------


## tikka

So whats verdict 
what cal did you get?

----------


## Danny

I hope he got a .260 as its the best calibre in the world. It has taken many things from Elephants, Buffalo to rabbits. Ive seen one shoot to past 600m, it hit the rock at 629m,  it rolled down the hill. 
The rabbit and the limestone rock were both from the king country- tough over that way but it was easy for the 260.

----------


## Trout

> What a fucking hoot this thread is!
> 
> If you can whack a rabbit out to 230ish metres you can whack a deer at 600.
> If you can't do the first don't do the second.


How you going down south WH?Yes rabbits on a good day no problem at 400yds-500yds as HC and I know.Mind you we got the space and rabbits to practice on. :Wink:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> How you going down south WH?Yes rabbits on a good day no problem at 400yds-500yds as HC and I know.Mind you we got the space and rabbits to practice on.


shooting a rabbit at 230 metres is a hell of a lot different than shooting a deer at 600m, a rabbit will die from a shot thats not placed perfectly anyhow due to his small bodysize and the energy the projectile imparts at that range, you have quite a bit of room for error that will still result in a quick death, shooting a deer at 600m you dont have that room for error at all

----------


## Danny

Yup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

> My thoughts - its on the margin and maybe ok for an experienced shot but not for an average one using factory ammo I would advise a lot more horse power.


I think personally if you really thinking of shooting out to 600m at game you be mad to use factory ammo.
 Accuracy is so important and handloading you just get so much better accuracy and power than alot of factory ammo. 600m is pushing a 308 but theres plenty of yanks using one out to 800m on big elk with the right handloads so it must be capable but wouldnt dream using a factory load thou

----------


## Micky Duck

> shooting a rabbit at 230 metres is a hell of a lot different than shooting a deer at 600m, a rabbit will die from a shot thats not placed perfectly anyhow due to his small bodysize and the energy the projectile imparts at that range, you have quite a bit of room for error that will still result in a quick death, shooting a deer at 600m you dont have that room for error at all


do the maths...it will/should tell all
rabbit weights about 500grms half a kg....maybe up to a kg if been on really good tucker
22lr projectiles weight 35-40 grains so what??? about 2 grams???
so a 250th or a500th of weight of animal
deer weighs 50-100kgs   
so would need to be hit with a 50-100grm projectile for it to be similar..thats grams not grains

----------


## Trout

Iv put a few hunred 308  Hornady 165 ssts down the range between 600yds to 800yds when I had a Burris eliminator 4x16x50,feed in the bullet drop at 750yds and BC.zeroed at a 100yds and away you go.All that on my old Mossberg ATR 100.With no wind and all going well,shooting moa was no problem at 750yds.Deer at long range is another story,unless you have everything in yr favour,i wouldnt take the shot,walk closer,you still got to get the deer.Rabbits and roos are good fun to practice on.
Hornady 165 ssts is good ammo if your rifle likes it.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> do the maths...it will/should tell all
> rabbit weights about 500grms half a kg....maybe up to a kg if been on really good tucker
> 22lr projectiles weight 35-40 grains so what??? about 2 grams???
> so a 250th or a500th of weight of animal
> deer weighs 50-100kgs   
> so would need to be hit with a 50-100grm projectile for it to be similar..thats grams not grains


I dont think the original poster meant shooting a rabbit at 230m with a 22lr, just shooting a rabbit fullstop at 230m

----------


## Micky Duck

shooting deer at 50 yards or rabbit at 50 yards maths still applies.... not a heck of alot different to .223 with varmit pills   still be a HUGE hunk of lead to be the same for a deer.

----------


## Dundee

looks like i got dragged into this thread...All you need is a stirling .14p bolt actiion .22lr rifle :Grin:

----------


## Russian 22.

If you want to be really cool then get a 7mm dakota or 7mm stw.

They're the real big 7's. Not a piddly little rem mag hahah

----------


## Sideshow

> looks like i got dragged into this thread...All you need is a stirling .14p bolt actiion .22lr rifle


Way hey :Thumbsup:  @Dundee is back from the pond :XD:  :Thumbsup:  :Psmiley:

----------


## Moa Hunter

I don't own a magnum, but from what I have seen and used 300 win, 7mmrem, 338 Snipetac, 300 wsm. The 300 wsm with a can is the way to go for a 600 mtr gun. Topnotch factory ammo and a factory rifles that are light to carry and easy to shoot with a can and accurate.

----------


## rewa

Stalk close...shoot cleanly. That's what I was taught. Back in the-day, we called this 'hunting'. Too many factors at very long range, part of hunting, has to be ethics ? Just saying

----------


## Puffin

This has turned into a somewhat entertaining thread for views on long range,  but remember back to this one? 

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....hunting-38835/

It will never be beat for three reasons: 

1. 700m instead of 600m was proposed,

2. The OP kicked off with gems like " We're both new to any sort of long range hunting" followed by  "firstly do the hunt and aim blindly shoot in the general direction of the animal in the hope that a bullet grazes it's hide".

3. The OP was then driven off the forum and they never posted on here again.

So the answer is clearly a Remington 5R in 300 Win Mag.

----------


## Remmodel7

> This has turned into a somewhat entertaining thread for views on long range,  but remember back to this one? 
> 
> https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....hunting-38835/
> 
> It will never be beat for three reasons: 
> 
> 1. 700m instead of 600m was proposed,
> 
> 2. The OP kicked off with gems like " We're both new to any sort of long range hunting" followed by  "firstly do the hunt and aim blindly shoot in the general direction of the animal in the hope that a bullet grazes it's hide".
> ...


It is quite amusing. 
Question about long range shooting. Answer given stalk closer. Haha not really answering the question.
Very similar to people asking a question such as which calibre 270 or 308. Answer 243 brilliant haha

----------


## Cordite

> Whats factory round capable of shooting out to around the 600m mark using factory rounds of the shelf for a hunting rifle.


You'll never get most people shooting out to 600M, most get stuck back only at 6.5CM

----------


## muka88

7mm rem mag pretty much any modern hunting rifle.

----------


## Wirehunt

> shooting deer at 50 yards or rabbit at 50 yards maths still applies.... not a heck of alot different to .223 with varmit pills   still be a HUGE hunk of lead to be the same for a deer.


Jesus Micky, yet with the right pill and placement  the 223 works just fine on deer and pigs well past 200.
With the wrong pill any of the 7s will fail at the same ranges.

----------


## Sako851

> It is quite amusing. 
> Question about long range shooting. Answer given stalk closer. Haha not really answering the question.
> Very similar to people asking a question such as which calibre 270 or 308. Answer 243 brilliant haha


That’s because the answer *is the .243* out of those two options

----------


## rewa

.....Or...6.5  lol

----------

